# طبيعة وقيود



## thehope

مرحبا


هل بامكاني ان ابدأ الجملة من دون الف لام التعريف كالجملة التالية وهل هي تامة؟

"طبيعة وقيود تقديم المساعدات الغذائية"


----------



## Sun-Shine

العبارة صحيحة كعنوان وليست جملة كاملة
أيضًا المعنى بدون (الـ) مختلف. فمعنى عبارتك هو
قيود و طبيعة (كلاهما) تقديم المساعدات. أي طبيعة تقديم المساعدات وقيود تقديم المساعدات

أما باستخدام(الـ) أيضًا عبارة كعنوان وليس كجملة كاملة
"الطبيعة وقيود تقديم المساعدات الغذائية"
( المعنى هو الطبيعة (تتحدث عن الطبيعة نفسها
وقيود تقديم المساعدات


----------



## thehope

شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## ragmmh

الأفضل أن تكون العبارة (طبيعة تقديم المساعدات الغذائية وقيودها) ذلك لأنه في قواعد اللغة العربية لا يمكن أن يكون هناك مضافان لمضاف إليه واحد.


----------

